# Alegria De Aszta (Poesia Para Joanna) (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Una poesia dedicada a la alegria de Joanna que se hace tan clara en sus ojos, labios y en toda la belleza que es su rostro.

Alegria de Aszta 
luz brillante de emociones 
felicidad en vuestro 
dulze encanto de rostro 
delicades de puras sensaciones 

Alegria de Aszta 
ojos de chocolate en suave color 
exprecion tierna de sensual calor
dama bonita de gentileza 
alma de femenil noblesa

Alegria de Aszta
boca de fogas sonrrisa 
labios llenos de delicia
afectuosos como caricia 
vivas como una mariposa


----------

